# The 1st tank...



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Just a pic of my cute 20gallon community tank in my living room . This was the tank that started it all ...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

it looks good


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

That's one lucky Betta!

Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

That betta was just lying at the bottom of his cup , almost no tail to speak of he had chewed it up so badly --- now he doesn't chew on it , comes up to say hi , and his best friend is a pepper Cory .


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

#justbettathings 

And he has all that cover - like what his natural environment would appear to be!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

I love seeing bettas happy in a natural environment. Nicely done 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

